# M12 threaded inserts



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Firstly can I confirm that the handles of a LP pre-mill are m12? Outside of thread diameter seems to be 12mm.

I'm struggling to find stainless inserts at m12, all sellers seem to stop at m10.

Anyone know where I can easily get some from? I only want a handful and some suppliers sell by the 100!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Do you mean helicoil repair inserts?

If so;

https://www.screwfix.com/p/helicoil-thread-repair-inserts-m12-x-1-75mm-10-pack/514fr

If not sorry!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@TomHughes - They should be mostly M12 but there are M10 ones as well I believe.

Are you looking for threaded inserts like these? Appear to need a drill bit and tap for an M16 thread to hold it.

I think most handle makers just cut the M12 thread into the material, it's so big that it easily stands up to everyday use.










Look at this on eBay
Thread Reducer / Thread Repair Inserts A4 Stainless Steel Through Tapped 5 Pack


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

I have been actually actually looking for the same thing. These are the ones I found:

https://shop4fasteners.co.uk/fasteners/threaded-inserts/through-tapped-self-tapping-threaded-inserts-marine-grade-a4-stainless-steel.html

https://www.theinsertcompany.com/steel_hex_drive_inserts_for_wood_headed.php


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @TomHughes - They should be mostly M12 but there are M10 ones as well I believe.
> 
> Are you looking for threaded inserts like these? Appear to need a drill bit and tap for an M16 thread to hold it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks as in just make the thread in the wood? 
I was wondering whether to just drill a 10mm hole and screw it in and let the thread to the job! 
It's only for my use after all.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Bacms said:


> I have been actually actually looking for the same thing. These are the ones I found:
> 
> https://shop4fasteners.co.uk/fasteners/threaded-inserts/through-tapped-self-tapping-threaded-inserts-marine-grade-a4-stainless-steel.html
> 
> https://www.theinsertcompany.com/steel_hex_drive_inserts_for_wood_headed.php


 A bit pricey though!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@TomHughes - That would be a challenge to avoid splitting it! 😂

You could maybe get away without a 10.2mm bit if it is wood, but I don't think you would cut the threads nicely unless you tap it and the amount of force would be quite high. I would buy a £10 cheap one off eBay if it was me.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @TomHughes - That would be a challenge to avoid splitting it! 😂
> 
> You could maybe get away without a 10.2mm bit if it is wood, but I don't think you would cut the threads nicely unless you tap it and the amount of force would be quite high. I would buy a £10 cheap one off eBay if it was me.


 Cheap tap?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah, something like this one assuming it is the right thread size and you have or can make a holder.










Look at this on eBay
M12 x 1.75mm Metric Straight Machine Tap, HSS. By top brands.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

How about just a bit of a threaded insert, rough up the outside with a file etc and then glue into the hole?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Threaded-Insert-Bush-19mm-O-D-M6-M8-M10-M12-M14-UNF-5-16-3-8-7-16-1-2-5-8/282130453037?hash=item41b049122d:g:ydIAAOSwPc9WzN88


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> How about just a bit of a threaded insert, rough up the outside with a file etc and then glue into the hole?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Threaded-Insert-Bush-19mm-O-D-M6-M8-M10-M12-M14-UNF-5-16-3-8-7-16-1-2-5-8/282130453037?hash=item41b049122d:g:ydIAAOSwPc9WzN88


 Great thanks. 
Anyone happen to know the thread pitch???


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Metric coarse 12 X1.75. Metric fine 12 X 1.0


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Actually, on m12 Metric Fine is normally 1.5mm and sometimes 1.25mm but not 1.0 as a standard size

@TomHughes I don't know off hand but if you got a decent rule, st it to the end being on the tip of a thread, count along to the second subsequent peak /tip if that aligns to 3mm then it's 1.5mm. if that peak/tip is in the middle of 3mm and 4mm then it's coarse. 1.5mm is by far more common (coarse is common on things going into aluminium etc where the material is less strong).


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@AndyDClements - Think it is coarse threaded, the wood or Bakelite handles are always more brittle than the brass or steel threaded sections.

I measured 10 peaks in 17.5 mm using my Vernier, it is a pretty coarse thread to be honest.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tom I think I have some in brass


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

AndyDClements said:


> Actually, on m12 Metric Fine is normally 1.5mm and sometimes 1.25mm but not 1.0 as a standard size
> 
> @TomHughes I don't know off hand but if you got a decent rule, st it to the end being on the tip of a thread, count along to the second subsequent peak /tip if that aligns to 3mm then it's 1.5mm. if that peak/tip is in the middle of 3mm and 4mm then it's coarse. 1.5mm is by far more common (coarse is common on things going into aluminium etc where the material is less strong).


 The dimensions I posted are from a set of thread form tables. (CHRISTIE )


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, 12x1.0 exists as a thread size but it's a rare variant, with "normal" being the coarse version 12x1.75, then for some reason rather than just one version of "fine and one of "extra fine" there are three fine , but the finer then the more rarely used/ the more specialist the use.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> Tom I think I have some in brass


 Nice one thanks mate I'll send you a text.


----------

